# Does the ECDL carry any weight in job market?



## Havsom Cents (11 Jan 2006)

I am seriously considering studying for the "European Computer Driving Licence" .Can anyone advise me? Is it a good foundational qualification?
Has anyone landed a job with it, or gone on to study further after obtaining it etc? *Any comments gratefully appreciated *


----------



## sluice44 (11 Jan 2006)

I've hired 4 people in the past year - all had the ECDL.  At this stage, I don't attach much weight to it.  When I'm interviewing, I've learnt to ask what their favourite website is - I find that's much better on judging someone's computer literacy.

The ECDL is fine on paper but, unless you've a computer at home, you'll probably forget it pretty quickly.


----------



## Havsom Cents (11 Jan 2006)

sluice44 said:
			
		

> I've hired 4 people in the past year - all had the ECDL. At this stage, I don't attach much weight to it. When I'm interviewing,    I've learnt to ask what their favourite website is - I find that's much better on judging someone's computer literacy.


 
*Whats the website? *


----------



## CGorman (11 Jan 2006)

I'd imagine that having an ECDL no longer gives anybody an edge - it has become a basic minimum requirement for any job involving any sort of computer use.


----------



## ClubMan (11 Jan 2006)

It depends on the job. What sort of work would you be looking for?


----------



## CCOVICH (11 Jan 2006)

I regularly use computers in the course of my job and don't have and ECDL.  I don't know if it is a prerequisite in any job other than a data processing type role.

If you feel your basic PC skills (word processing, spreadsheets etc.) are lacking, I would say that it would be no harm taking it as a means of getting up to speed.


----------



## Humpback (12 Jan 2006)

CCOVICH said:
			
		

> If you feel your basic PC skills (word processing, spreadsheets etc.) are lacking, I would say that it would be no harm taking it as a means of getting up to speed.


 
I'd echo this. If you don't have the skills, it's a good method for building up your level of knowledge.

If you already have the skills, it's not worth doing the ECDL.

Having a long number of years of PC experience, I took a look at the ECDL a couple of years ago when between jobs as a means of passing the time.  It is very regimented in how you have to do things, so though you make "know" how to do something, if you don't do it the "ECDL" way, you're not correct.


----------



## Northie (12 Jan 2006)

Have been looking at the ECDL for a long time. It definitely seems to be something that specific jobs look for ie clerical, data input etc.

But the number of times I've been asked do I have the cert and have to explain that no I don't but surely the information on my cv showing an Electronic Engineering degree, 5 years experience in an IT job, as well as tutoring ECDL surely means I should have fairly decent experience ?

I agree with you Ronan, like many IT introductions it is very structured and for anyone who has been messing around on the web and has self taught themselves it can feel very regimented. If you feel your fairly well grounded  you could try sitting the exams without actually taking the classes (I think FAS let you register just for exams). If you don't pass certain modules you could then look at taking the classes. Unless things have changed you can take the exams as often as you like with no penalty (other then cost of course)


----------



## Sue Ellen (13 Jan 2006)

I've mentioned before that you might be able to avail of this offer [broken link removed] for €99 and teach yourself. They charge €25 x 7 (modules) for the tests so overall a lot cheaper than most courses.

I found [broken link removed] people were very good for the tests because they used to allow you to do a pre-test and therefore settle the nerves - Access was somethin' else!


----------

